# Bouton de démarrage de mon eMac



## dja974 (15 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,
J'habite la Réunion.
J'ai acheté un eMac (grosse bulle) en 2005. Le bouton de mise en route ne fonctionne plus. Merci de bien vouloir m'indiquer :
- où puis-je m'en procurer un ?
- est-il soudé ou simplement "plugué" ?
- puis-je le changer moi-même ?
Merci d'avance
Cordialement
Dominique Jacquet


----------

